# daft as a brush



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

The_Red_Sparrows.__wmv.wmv
certainly made me giggle will not be able to watch a display with a straight face again, specialy the barbie at the end

18/12/09 fresh brain cells on it today this link should work


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

The_Red_Sparrows.__wmv.wmv

The_Red_Sparrows.__wmv


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry folk's can't get the link to work will try and find a 12 year old to show me what to do and repost


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

red sparrers


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thank's kev n liz edited it before i realised you had saved me the bother


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

we're all here to help one another, besides I wondered what the fred you were on about.

Kev.


----------

